
Ask HN: What are the comp sci kids excited about today? - js7745
I believe it was Naval Ravikant who said mass market innovation usually comes from what the comp sci &#x2F; engineers are excited about 5-10 years ago.<p>So what are the computer scientists &#x2F; engineers excited about today?
======
throwaway4521
Excited about getting all of our lab computers wannacry'd because of poor
patch management resulting in a weeks vacation.

